# Moving to Gibraltar



## Kano1980

Hi all,

I'm brand new to the forum and would very much appreciate any advice or help that you can give me.  My husband is being made redundant from his job in Northern Ireland  and we have decided to make the leap and move to Gibraltar/La Linea in the hope of finding some work and enjoying the sunshine - we don't get very much here in N. Ireland - just plenty of rain.

We are visiting in January for a few days to get our bearings and have a look around. We do have a friend living in Gibraltar which will be great for when we go out but we still need advice from those who have made the move from the UK. 

If there's anything you think we should know that would be great.

Many thanks in advance
Alethea


----------



## xabiaxica

Kano1980 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm brand new to the forum and would very much appreciate any advice or help that you can give me.  My husband is being made redundant from his job in Northern Ireland  and we have decided to make the leap and move to Gibraltar/La Linea in the hope of finding some work and enjoying the sunshine - we don't get very much here in N. Ireland - just plenty of rain.
> 
> We are visiting in January for a few days to get our bearings and have a look around. We do have a friend living in Gibraltar which will be great for when we go out but we still need advice from those who have made the move from the UK.
> 
> If there's anything you think we should know that would be great.
> 
> Many thanks in advance
> Alethea


Hi & welcome

what does your husband do?

I ask because the only work we ever hear of on Gib is IT work for online gaming companies- if that's what he does there might be a chance - but he really needs to secure a job before you even consider coming here

unemployment in Ireland is I believe about 14% - in Spain overall it's over 21% & in Andalucía over 30% - so there is obviously much less chance of finding work actually in Spain - even if you speak fluent Spanish

not what you want to hear I know - but that's the reality at the moment


----------



## jojo

Gibs a funny place, its a bit like a little London, busy, noisy, traffic jams and very cramped - but sunny!! Cigarettes and petrol are horrendously CHEAP (makes you wonder who makes the money on them in the UK!!!). Renting and buying is expensive, due to the fact its so small and cramped, so La Linear is where a lot of people opt to live, meaning you're then in Spain. The border crossing to Gib is a long one tho. Queuing, especially in the rush hour, it can be for several hours by car. Jobs there are, as xabiachica said, mainly gambling or IT companies and I'm not too sure how they've been hit by the recession, but I'm sure they have.

Heres a few old threads with some points that may help you??!!!

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...g-gib-mainland-spain.html?highlight=gibraltar

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...ob-hunting-gibraltar.html?highlight=gibraltar

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...74477-work-gibraltar.html?highlight=gibraltar

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-prospects-gibraltar.html?highlight=gibraltar

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...g-la-linea-andalucia.html?highlight=gibraltar

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9

jojo said:


> Gibs a funny place, its a bit like a little London, busy, noisy, traffic jams and very cramped - but sunny!! Cigarettes and petrol are horrendously CHEAP (makes you wonder who makes the money on them in the UK!!!). Renting and buying is expensive, due to the fact its so small and cramped, so La Linear is where a lot of people opt to live, meaning you're then in Spain. The border crossing to Gib is a long one tho. Queuing, especially in the rush hour, it can be for several hours by car. Jobs there are, as xabiachica said, mainly gambling or IT companies and I'm not too sure how they've been hit by the recession, but I'm sure they have.
> 
> Heres a few old threads with some points that may help you??!!!
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...g-gib-mainland-spain.html?highlight=gibraltar
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...ob-hunting-gibraltar.html?highlight=gibraltar
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...74477-work-gibraltar.html?highlight=gibraltar
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-prospects-gibraltar.html?highlight=gibraltar
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...g-la-linea-andalucia.html?highlight=gibraltar
> 
> Jo xxx


I gather that rented accommodation is very expensive in Gib....


----------



## nick osborne

*visit result?*

Hi ALthea, I too am thinking ahead to my retirement, my latest bright idea is to buy an apmt in Gibraltar because it has free English speaking schools so daughter Ali 13 will able to go to 6th form college for free as we will be residents. If we were to go to the canaries - out other choice - we would have to put her in private school – £10k a year – for 2 years, but with Gib it would be free, as we are asset rich but income poor that makes a lot of sense. Also my wife can work in the state schools as ateacher whereas in the canaries the choice of work would be limited to the single English private school in the town where we lived. She has plenty of years of working life ahead so this is very important! We could rent out our house, that income plus my pension and wife’s earnings would be enough for us to live comfortably on. After 2 years we could move on to the canaries for the all year round sunshine, or stay in Gib if we liked it so much! I suspect Gib would begin to feel a bit claustrophobic after a while – but 2 years would be OK. SO we seem to be thinking along the same lines. I'd love to hear your impressions after your visit! 
Nick


----------



## zenkarma

jojo said:


> Cigarettes and petrol are horrendously CHEAP (makes you wonder who makes the money on them in the UK!!!)


You don't need to wonder, I can tell you exactly who makes the money on them - the good old HM Inland Revenue! About 80% of the fuel price of a litre of petrol in the UK is fuel duty and VAT. Yes they even have the gall to tax you on a tax!

But I suspect you already knew that


----------



## Pesky Wesky

nick osborne said:


> Hi ALthea, I too am thinking ahead to my retirement, my latest bright idea is to buy an apmt in Gibraltar because it has free English speaking schools so daughter Ali 13 will able to go to 6th form college for free as we will be residents. If we were to go to the canaries - out other choice - we would have to put her in private school – £10k a year – for 2 years, but with Gib it would be free, as we are asset rich but income poor that makes a lot of sense. Also my wife can work in the state schools as ateacher whereas in the canaries the choice of work would be limited to the single English private school in the town where we lived. She has plenty of years of working life ahead so this is very important! We could rent out our house, that income plus my pension and wife’s earnings would be enough for us to live comfortably on. After 2 years we could move on to the canaries for the all year round sunshine, or stay in Gib if we liked it so much! I suspect Gib would begin to feel a bit claustrophobic after a while – but 2 years would be OK. SO we seem to be thinking along the same lines. I'd love to hear your impressions after your visit!
> Nick


This thread is a little out of date as it's from 2011.
Now, to be able to live in Spain you have to have a certain income and have to make sure you have health care covered.
I'm not sure what the situation is with Gib schools ie work. Is your wife a teacher? The thing would be to sus out the job situation first and to do that you'd need to know where Gib schools advertise their vacancies. I suppose in the TES and or Guardian, but there'd be little point in coming out here without having secured a job beforehand.
For more info about paperwork and legalities look at the FAQ sticky at the top of the main Spain page.


----------



## Freshmanwills

I feel you would find difficulties in obtaining a job in Gib it is a very closed shop in the area you would be seeking, Unless they have relaxed the rules, to obtain a job in Gib you need a residency ID card and to obtain a residency ID card you have to have a job. This does not apply in all areas only the ones the locals want to keep for themselves. You may be better off applying to the MOD to see if there are any vacancies going in the Military schools, but I suspect the answer will be no as the Military numbers are dwindling, However it does not always work that way, if you push hard enough then you may be lucky


----------



## leedsutdgem

Kano1980 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm brand new to the forum and would very much appreciate any advice or help that you can give me.  My husband is being made redundant from his job in Northern Ireland  and we have decided to make the leap and move to Gibraltar/La Linea in the hope of finding some work and enjoying the sunshine - we don't get very much here in N. Ireland - just plenty of rain.
> 
> We are visiting in January for a few days to get our bearings and have a look around. We do have a friend living in Gibraltar which will be great for when we go out but we still need advice from those who have made the move from the UK.
> 
> If there's anything you think we should know that would be great.
> 
> Many thanks in advance
> Alethea


Hi alethea

Im from Belfast, been living in Spain 12 years now. My advice is stay where you are. There is nothing here. We were actually looking at going back the other way. The weather doesnt come into it when it comes to finding work and making enough to get by. Spain is a very very harsh country. Also, Gib/ La Linea are not very nice places to live in. Will you be bringing a family with you? Sorry to sound negative but thats just how things are here right now x


----------



## nick osborne

*working in Gib*

Hi to both of you who replied to my queries, I now realise the original post I was replying to was from 2011! Durrrrr! My wife is a teacher but I understand Gib has a list system for potential applicants, if they approve of you, you go on the list and wait for a vacancy..... No open adverts etc as in the UK... Same as in Oz when I emigrated there 28 years ago, except that it took their bureaucrats 6 mths to decide I coudnt go on their list - even after 2 yrs successful teaching in London.
I thought that brits can live and work there - in Gib - without restrictions, I know you need a residency permit before you enrol your kids in school there though... i myself will be retired, but might do some temp work...

thanks, Nick.


----------



## zenkarma

Nick

You may be better approaching things from a slightly different perspective. There's no substitute for simply doing your research with regards to potential places to go and live/work.

Given that Gibraltar is part of the EU, there shouldn't be any restrictions on being able to go and live and work there, but if there are restrictions, you'd obviously need find out what they are.

However, a better question to ask perhaps is, can you afford to go and live there?

I don't know much about the Gibraltar property market, but I do know that as a place, it is one of the most densely populated (by people per square mile) places on the planet. When you get very high population densities like that (like London and NYC) there's also a very good chance that property is going to be very expensive.

At a cursory glance, when I see studio flats asking £150-200k, 1/2 bed apartments asking £200-300k, I quickly decide this place is somewhat beyond my price range. Those are central London prices.

You on the other hand might consider these to be within your price range, in which case I'd look at other costs of living there and perhaps consider renting an apartment for a few months to see how you like it.

Anyone can go and live in Gibraltar if they can afford it, but if you're banking on an income from a job to finance living you may be better re-thinking things or doing a lot more detailed research on cost of living there and job availability.

This probably isn't what you want to hear, but you need to be pragmatic about these things.


----------



## Freshmanwills

zenkarma said:


> Nick
> 
> You may be better approaching things from a slightly different perspective. There's no substitute for simply doing your research with regards to potential places to go and live/work.
> 
> Given that Gibraltar is part of the EU, there shouldn't be any restrictions on being able to go and live and work there, but if there are restrictions, you'd obviously need find out what they are.
> 
> However, a better question to ask perhaps is, can you afford to go and live there?
> 
> I don't know much about the Gibraltar property market, but I do know that as a place, it is one of the most densely populated (by people per square mile) places on the planet. When you get very high population densities like that (like London and NYC) there's also a very good chance that property is going to be very expensive.
> 
> At a cursory glance, when I see studio flats asking £150-200k, 1/2 bed apartments asking £200-300k, I quickly decide this place is somewhat beyond my price range. Those are central London prices.
> 
> You on the other hand might consider these to be within your price range, in which case I'd look at other costs of living there and perhaps consider renting an apartment for a few months to see how you like it.
> 
> Anyone can go and live in Gibraltar if they can afford it, but if you're banking on an income from a job to finance living you may be better re-thinking things or doing a lot more detailed research on cost of living there and job availability.
> 
> This probably isn't what you want to hear, but you need to be pragmatic about these things.


Whilst you are on the ball about the prices of properties in Gib I'm afraid the being part of the EU is not correct. They are an enclave of the UK a British sovereignty. They are self governing in most respects and therefore finding the type of job the OP is seeking will be at best difficult. Self determination means just that closed shop (not officially)


----------



## zenkarma

Freshmanwills said:


> Whilst you are on the ball about the prices of properties in Gib I'm afraid the being part of the EU is not correct. They are an enclave of the UK a British sovereignty.


Well I'm afraid to say that you are _incorrect._

Gibraltar is actually a British Overseas Territory, and _*are*_ part of the EU:

*Gibraltar is part of the European Union*, having joined via the Single European Act 1972 and British Treaty of Accession in 1973, with exemption from some areas such as the Customs union and Common Agricultural Policy. The Treaties relating to coal, steel, agriculture, and fisheries do not apply simply because Gibraltar does not produce any of those resources. After a ten-year campaign for the right to vote in European Elections, since 2004 the people of Gibraltar have participated in elections for the European Parliament as part of the South West England constituency.[31]

Source: Gibraltar - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

And:

Gibraltar is a British overseas territory located near the southernmost tip of the Iberian Peninsula and overlooking the Strait of Gibraltar, sharing a border with Spain to the north. *It is part of the EU*, having joined the European Economic Community under the United Kingdom in 1973. Article 355(3) (ex Article 299(4)) applies the treaty to "the European territories for whose external relations a Member State is responsible", a provision which in practice only applies to Gibraltar. Although it is part of the EU, Gibraltar is outside the customs union and VAT area and is exempted from the Common Agricultural Policy.[44] As a separate jurisdiction to the UK, Gibraltar's government and parliament are responsible for the transposition of EU law into local law.

Source: Special member state territories and the European Union - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Freshmanwills

Ok glad you have Wikipedia involved good source of information, however you need to read between the lines when it comes to Gib, I am not going to get into a round of one up manship, from the original post was asking about work etc and it remains that it is a very difficult closed shop.


----------



## zenkarma

Freshmanwills said:


> Ok glad you have Wikipedia involved good source of information, however you need to read between the lines when it comes to Gib, I am not going to get into a round of one up manship, from the original post was asking about work etc and it remains that it is a very difficult closed shop.


I don't believe anyone was suggesting that going to live and work in Gibraltar was going to be anything but difficult. But that's a slightly different issue as to whether Gibraltar is in the EU or not.

I in no way mean to be difficult, but it's important that the correct information is given. The salient point is that Gibraltar can interpret EU laws themselves, which is presumably why they've made it particularly difficult for anyone who wishes to live and work there.

But they cannot stop British and EU citizens from living there and looking for work. 

Which is why I suggested, although didn't say so implicitly that if someone can afford the property prices and rent, a better way to approach this might be to go and live there for long enough to gain residency and then look for work.

The high price of property and rent will in itself, stop many people from going there.

On a slightly different issue, I've always felt it terribly unfair that virtually all the British Overseas Territory Citizens almost by default receive British Citizenship which open's up the whole of the EU to them, but British Citizenship itself, does not entitle anyone to go and live and work in British Overseas Territories.


----------



## nick osborne

Thanks to all who contributed,
any EU citizen can live in Gib for 3 mths, to live there longer you need a residence permit which you can only get if you have a job and place to live, but I won't have a job when I 1st move there! Without a job but with only a place to live, you can get a residence permit but only if you are a self sufficient person (I think with £mega bucks) with private health insurance etc. So I am not sure exactly what you need to do if you have a wife and family when you 1st move there but with no job! Its all rather complicated. I would welcome comments from anyone with direct personal experience of living in Gib or experience of job searching there. Thanks, Nick 28-2-13.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

nick osborne said:


> Thanks to all who contributed,
> any EU citizen can live in Gib for 3 mths, to live there longer you need a residence permit which you can only get if you have a job and place to live, but I won't have a job when I 1st move there! Without a job but with only a place to live, you can get a residence permit but only if you are a self sufficient person (I think with £mega bucks) with private health insurance etc. So I am not sure exactly what you need to do if you have a wife and family when you 1st move there but with no job! Its all rather complicated. I would welcome comments from anyone with direct personal experience of living in Gib or experience of job searching there. Thanks, Nick 28-2-13.


Well, it's done precisely so that people with a wife and family don't move there without a job! But wouldn't the idea be that your wife got a teaching job before you set out?
Personally I wouldn't move anywhere without a job, especially in 2013, and especially with others to suppport, but that's just me...
If you search Gibraltar in the search facility you'll find lots of threads about it, including some from people who had jobs to go to. There are probably some links at the end of this page too.
PS you don't need to put the date on your post. It comes up automatically


----------



## jojo

Pesky Wesky said:


> Well, it's done precisely so that people with a wife and family don't move there without a job! But wouldn't the idea be that your wife got a teaching job before you set out?
> Personally I wouldn't move anywhere without a job, especially in 2013, and especially with others to suppport, but that's just me...
> If you search Gibraltar in the search facility you'll find lots of threads about it, including some from people who had jobs to go to. There are probably some links at the end of this page too.
> PS you don't need to put the date on your post. It comes up automatically


Definitely! No one who needs an income should move to anywhere - least of all a different country without having employment secured, unless you're young, free and single with no commitments and have a "plan B" - remember that there are no welfare payments or benefit systems available to you

Jo xxxx


----------



## nick osborne

Hi all, yes my wife can work in the Gib state schools as a teacher but it looks like you have to apply for jobs once you're resident there. We'd need residency to enrol daughter in schl.... But you only get residency for the family with a permanent job (& certificate to show to residency office people) and a rented/bought home! Its all a bit circular! She has plenty of years of working life ahead so this is very important! We could rent out our UK house, that income plus my pension and wife’s earnings would be enough for us to live comfortably on. The problem is how to get started. It would be a waste of time renting I think because rents are so high, 1k per mth! BUT of course if the whole plan failed at least we'd be able to cut our loses & return to the UK easily without an apmt to sell! A key concern at my age is the Gib health service and what you need to do to access it. I'd assumed that once you were resident you would automatically access it but some info I saw says you need private health insurance! Obviously that's not possible for a family of 3 for ever... Anyway thanks for your thoughts/advice! Nick.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

nick osborne said:


> Hi all, yes my wife can work in the Gib state schools as a teacher but it looks like you have to apply for jobs once you're resident there. We'd need residency to enrol daughter in schl.... But you only get residency for the family with a permanent job (& certificate to show to residency office people) and a rented/bought home! Its all a bit circular! She has plenty of years of working life ahead so this is very important! We could rent out our UK house, that income plus my pension and wife’s earnings would be enough for us to live comfortably on. The problem is how to get started. It would be a waste of time renting I think because rents are so high, 1k per mth! BUT of course if the whole plan failed at least we'd be able to cut our loses & return to the UK easily without an apmt to sell! A key concern at my age is the Gib health service and what you need to do to access it. I'd assumed that once you were resident you would automatically access it but some info I saw says you need private health insurance! Obviously that's not possible for a family of 3 for ever... Anyway thanks for your thoughts/advice! Nick.


Sorry, you did explain the teaching situation before. I suppose you have seen this page about teaching in Gib? 
Department of Education
I can only suggest that you contact the schools personally and ask them how they contract teachers, and how they get around this situation.


----------



## nick osborne

Hi Pesky, yes seen that page but thanks for the link. My wife has emailed them to ask a few questions. Coincidently she emailed them last week ,only to be told the closing date for applications is next Weds! Not such a problem as I may still survive in post another 2.5 yrs till my 60th so this year is a bit too soon! There's no info on exactly what you are applying for though, it looks like a pre selection exercise to get you on some sort of list, presumably from which you either get allocated a post, or move on to another stage in the selection process. They don't voluntarily offer any info about residency, housing , bringing family, health cover etc... Do you have any experience of private schooling in Spain? Thanks Nick.


----------



## nick osborne

My wife has now been invited to an interview in 2 wks time for supply teaching! It looks like a pre selection exercise to get you on some sort of list, presumably from which you either get allocated a post, or move on to another stage in the selection process. Its too soon for us all to move Gib but the wife is impulsive and not very rational, so even if she gets the "job" I can't see us moving there yet!
Thanks Nick.


----------



## nick osborne

My wife applied and went for interview 2 mths ago, we are still waitung for the interview result! Feedback was optimistic so we are hopeful and I have now been told I am being made redundant in Sept, ain't life grand!? so now it seems like there's no reason not to go as soon as we hear the interview result! Fingers crossed.....


----------



## sarahk_g

Hey there,

A quick question for nick....who/where did your wife apply to for a teaching position in Gib? Hope you get some good news re the interview


----------



## nick osborne

Hi Sarah,

We saw the advert on the Gib Govt website, official notices, it invited applications from qualified teachers, I think its an annual round, email the Ed Dept and ask them when the next round is.... be prepared my wife had to fly down for interview, no expenses! Yes she was successful, when we move down she will get supply/fixed term work until a permanent post comes up. Are you a teacher?
Best wishes , Nick. PS try Gibralatar forum, its more up to date....


----------



## sarahk_g

Hi Nick

Thank you for the heads up! Yes, I'm a primary school teacher  I'll keep a look out on the government website then. I'm not planning any move right now, but it seemed like something worth considering maybe for the future. Good luck with the move


----------



## nick osborne

Hi, keep a look out on the government website from Jan..... my wife is primary too. Yep, we're busy planning the move - so much to do!

Nick.


----------



## biffysplace

Cant comment on teaching jobs, as I am one of the ones who work in IT and got a job in the gambling industry. I had decided to move without a job, had the funds to live out in Spain for a while and a plan to get home if it didnt work out. Luckily though I got a job before my move, and had to arrange things quicker than we expected. 

I can comment though on rent etc in Gib, it is really expensive!. We decided to get an apartment in La Linea and really feel we have knocked it off! I can see why some people put it down, as there are places I would not want to walk about late at night but on the whole it is a lovely place. The town center on a Saturday night is so family orientated! We found our self sitting in a bar till 1am with our 10 year old, and there were still local families out with all ages of kids (and parents) still socialising  

Seemingly we are paying too much rent at 650 euros a month, but I am happy with what I have (decent sized 2 bedroom apartment with communal pool, views of the rock and Africa  ) 

We plan on sending our daughter to a Spanish school so the staying in gib for schooling was not a concern for us. I know though everyone has their own ideas of a move though, so if you do want your child to go to a "British" school the cost of rent may be worth putting up with in Gib for their schooling. Anyways, best of luck on the move. I am sure you will love it


----------

